

Peaceful protest is much more effective than violence for toppling dictators - SwellJoe
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/11/05/peaceful-protest-is-much-more-effective-than-violence-in-toppling-dictators/

======
SwellJoe
I found this interesting in light of recent discussions about non-violent
civil disobedience and protest here at HN in response to the Eric Garner
killing, the events in Ferguson, etc. No one would likely argue that we have a
dictatorship to overthrow (or, at least, most would not argue that), but there
is a long history of cultural and political shifts in the US due to non-
violent resistance.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
In the US at least, the successful non-violent resistances were often backed
by the threat of violence.

